# Signet/Crest Rings



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

Question:
Signet rings...too much jewelry for a man to sport? I have a pinky ring with family crest and an initials ring for the index finger I was given for graduation in '92. I don't wear either very often as I think watch and wedding ring are enough "bling" for me. Do any of you sport the signet ring, and if so, for which finger? Would love your thoughts.

RRA


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I've mentioned mine before, with its intaglio design. It belonged to a great-grandfather on my mother's side, apparently made in the 1920s. Next worn by my grandfather. Now mine. 

More than you wanted to know: Great-grandfather was born in England in 1871 and I've identified this crest as belonging to a London family with the same surname, and in use at least since the late 1500s. Although great-grandfather's father (b.1840) and grandfather (b.1819) were born in London, his great-grandfather (b.1782) was from Cambridgeshire, where I've traced the family back to the late 1500s. Nothing yet to suggest a connection between my great-grandfather's Cambridgeshire ancestors and the London family with this crest. I tend to doubt there is a connection; the 1920s were an era of playing fast and loose with heraldry. Still, it's a handsome object and a nice heirloom.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*The Haase and the Haase Nots*

What a coincidence. I just got an email from Norman Haase about the part of my web site that mentions the . For those of you who don't remember, he's the guy who sells the fountain pen with the crocodile on it.

Here's what Mr. Haase wrote:

I hadn't realized that you had become seal crazy! <G> Thanks for the mention on the webpage.

The easiest, fastest way to make a quantity of seals ahead of time using the faux wax is create them on wax paper. They'll slide right off when you're ready to use them and you can just put a dab of glue on the back to affix them to your letter, etc.

As for custom signet rings.... and . The former is where I had mine made a number of years ago.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

My ancestor Harold, Godwyne's son, was unfairly defeated by that [email protected][email protected] Billy of Normandy at the Battle of Hastings in 1066. Thus denying Hal and his descendent, yours truly, the Kingdom. Therefore, I wear a Prince Of Wales three plume crest, inside a circle with diagonal line, signet ring. Nifty for sealing letters and when you can't find a thimble. Dang that Charlie!

You'd be bitter too!


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

jamgood said:


> My ancestor Harold, Godwyne's son, was unfairly defeated by that [email protected][email protected] Billy of Normandy at the Battle of Hastings in 1066. Thus denying Hal and his descendent, yours truly, the Kingdom. Therefore, I wear a Prince Of Wales three plume crest, inside a circle with diagonal line, signet ring. Nifty for sealing letters and when you can't find a thimble. Dang that Charlie!
> 
> You'd be bitter too!


Not as bitter as the Welsh if your ancestor, Harold Godwyneson, had claimed to be Prince of Wales. I think it was Teddy Longshanks who gave the Welsh a major hurry-up. (ooops, just re-read your post: POW inside circle with diagonal line. Ha! Very good.)

Back to topic; I wear a wedding band on my left ring finger and intaglio signet ring on my right pinky. I think they are far enough apart to avoid any 'bling' connotations!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

So, can we conclude it is tastefull for a man to wear a maximum of one conservatively designed ring on each hand, and perhaps a wrist watch, without bringing the "bling" factor in to question? There are certainly occassions when a nice signet ring would add an appropriate finishing touch to a gentlemans attire for the evening.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

*Signet Rings*

The great Tony Biddle always wore one on his left pinky.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Search the Forum.

This topic has been addressed ad nauseum in the past. Those who have them like them. Others do not. 

It amuses me that some people want to narrowly define "trad" as not allowing any darts or pleats, but then write in fussy things like pinky rings. As I have said many times, to each their own.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I would think the narrowness of definition extends to the recent "fussiness." That someone would post on a clothing forum a few hundred times and pretend not to be "fussy" ("Who, me? Fussy?") about clothes is, well...amusing. And amazing. And neatly under the category of what Princeton's Harry G. Frankfurt recently addressed in book form.

But, as you say, to each their own.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I can quote big books too.

Merriam Websters: "Fussy" Pronunciation: 'f&-sE
Function: adjective

1 : easily upset : IRRITABLE
2 : overly decorative <a fussy wallpaper pattern>


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

I wear a simple gold wedding band on my left hand ring finger, a gold watch on ribbon band on my left wrist and a gold signet ring with the seal of one of my alma maters on my right hand ring finger (the typical "class ring" being too large and a little ostentatious). Realizing that I'm not due to visit Las Vegas any time soon, that's as far as I'm willing to take it.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Plain gold wedding band which I take off as soon as I go to do anything outside of office work with my hands. I can not even play my instrument with the band on as I learned sans band.

I am a little paranoid about rings; when I was a teen I witnessed someone vault out of a pick up truck bed after unloading fire wood. He used the bed wall to pivot off of and his wedding ring became entangled in the edge of the bed, between the bed wall and an insert bed liner. The gentleman sailed over to the ground but rather graphically left his finger behind. The scene has stuck with me.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Since this is just a personal opinion question I will cast my lot against any ring other than a wedding ring. Down here in Texas way too many men wear A&M or UT class rings. I find them gaudy. Signet rings fall into the same category for me. I understand that it's a mark of belonging to a group and pride of that but I still find it silly. You're a grown up, you don't need to show all the other cool kids that you're part of the cool club. They know already. 
Please nobody take any of this as a personal insult.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

familyman said:


> You're a grown up, you don't need to show all the other cool kids that you're part of the cool club.


[he said, typing away at his computer wearing his sack blazer from J Press, with the third, almost hidden button that serves like a secret handshake for the cool kids Trad club.]

Family, just joshing, of course.

JB


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

familyman said:


> Since this is just a personal opinion question I will cast my lot against any ring other than a wedding ring. Down here in Texas way too many men wear A&M or UT class rings. I find them gaudy. Signet rings fall into the same category for me. I understand that it's a mark of belonging to a group and pride of that but I still find it silly. You're a grown up, you don't need to show all the other cool kids that you're part of the cool club. They know already.
> Please nobody take any of this as a personal insult.


Agreed. Wearing a signet ring on one's pinky in Charleston will lead to constantly explaining that you are not in fact on vacation from New Jersey, where you are an executive at a waste management company.

This applies mostly to signet rings worn on the pinky. The exception would be a college ring worn on the ring finger of the right hand.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Good Lord.

Descending, descending, descending...

...point of no return.

AAAC is great for the sharing of information, but also for the entertainment. Truly.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

familyman, I'm curious: why is a wedding band not "gaudy"? It is, after all, jewelry, right? I know men who don't wear one because they think a plain band is ugly if not downright "gaudy." So, why do you stick with it?

Could it be--and this is just a passing thought--that it _actually means something to you personally_? Could it be that it contains and conveys meaning to you, your wife, your family and that you couldn't care less if it means nothing or next to nothing to others?

Curious.


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

Wear one if you like to. Don't if you do not wish to. Too flashy or too tradly is in the eye (or finger) of the wearer. Some people are comfortable with seersucker and the straw boater, some like a signet ring. I cannot do either - for me it would be a feeling of pretending. That is not to say that many people look fine in the boater or with the signet ring.

Hopefully said ring will be passed down. I have a college signet somewhere in a drawer that I will probably give to some relative who eventually attends my old school.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Harris said:


> familyman, I'm curious: why is a wedding band not "gaudy"? It is, after all, jewelry, right? I know men who don't wear one because they think a plain band is ugly if not downright "gaudy." So, why do you stick with it?
> 
> Could it be--and this is just a passing thought--that it _actually means something to you personally_? Could it be that it contains and conveys meaning to you, your wife, your family and that you couldn't care less if it means nothing or next to nothing to others?
> 
> Curious.


I don't wear a wedding ring.

A wedding ring is socially common. So common that most people don't even remember whether a person has one on or not. A signet or class ring on the other hand is a 'look at me' piece of jewlery. To each their own, wear it or don't. Doesn't bother me either way if you do. However know that like everything else you put on your body it speaks a message to people and you're not always in charge of what that message is. You've got to be thick skinned enough to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

As a well dressed, successful looking AAAC member, if you do not wear a wedding ring, how will gold-digging mistress types know that you are fair game?


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

There might not be any piece of jewelry that is more "look at me" than a wedding band except perhaps an engagement ring. familyman, being happily married you must not realize it, but there are thousands of singles who, upon meeting someone attractive, immediately look for a ring on the left hand to see if that person is available. That's almost the first thing they (we) do. It is hardly "So common that most people don't even remember whether a person has one on or not," except probably in situations and circles where everyone is happily married and everyone else knows it.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I am oblivious to all the ladies scouting me out. 
I suspect the three small children who are ALWAYS with me might tip them off. 
Not a wedding band watcher. 
Never have been.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

rojo said:


> There might not be any piece of jewelry that is more "look at me" than a wedding band except perhaps an engagement ring. familyman, being happily married you must not realize it, but there are thousands of singles who, upon meeting someone attractive, immediately look for a ring on the left hand to see if that person is available. That's almost the first thing they (we) do. It is hardly "So common that most people don't even remember whether a person has one on or not," except probably in situations and circles where everyone is happily married and everyone else knows it.


When you possess the animal magnetism that some of us do, no small band of gold is going to repel a member of the opposite sex once she has locked onto our image.  Having seen familyman's pictures in the past, my guess is that is the real reason that he does not bother with wearing a wedding ring.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Minimum masculine jewelry most times. But when I go "clubbing" nights, my head looks as if I fell into a tackle box. Kooul!


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

This is one of the best threads ever! Great comments, all!

I had no idea the signet ring could be so divisive. People wonder why I like this board so much!

FYI: I am a wedding ring/watch only guy. 

I could see wearing a college or family ring on the right hand ring finger tho. I just never got one. It was not really the thing to do at UMass!


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Harris said:


> Good Lord.
> 
> Descending, descending, descending...
> 
> ...


I can only assume that this was directed toward my post.

For one, my post was somewhat tounge-in-cheek, meant to evoke the connection between Sopranos-esque characters and pinky rings. Sorry if it struck a nerve, but hey, they wear them, and we pretty much don't in the South.

Your comments to familyman about personal significance seem to be a separate issue from the stylishness of the ring. Of course, if you have a family crest signet ring that has great personal meaning to you, you should wear it, because who cares what others think? The same could be said for any article of clothing. But that doesn't make it stylish, or trad, or anything else. Which is what this forum is about.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

jamgood said:


> Minimum masculine jewelry most times. But when I go "clubbing" nights, my head looks as if I fell into a tackle box. Kooul!


ROFALOL. Thanks, we needed that!


----------



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

This has been a hilarious thread...glad to come to a clear conclusion!

I wear the family crest sig for black tie functions only. Haven't had much occasion for marking the ol' wax seal when sending letters from the office lately...

So, in this same vein, my 2 carat diamond stud in my right ear is probably a little "showy" for you gentlemen?


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

R Rackley Adams said:


> This has been a hilarious thread...glad to come to a clear conclusion!
> 
> I wear the family crest sig for black tie functions only. Haven't had much occasion for marking the ol' wax seal when sending letters from the office lately...
> 
> So, in this same vein, my 2 carat diamond stud in my right ear is probably a little "showy" for you gentlemen?


No no, anything up to and INCLUDING 2 carats is trad. It's when you get over two that you get kicked to the regular fashion forum. They know bling over there, just ask Kabbaz.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Not even in the market, but a chronic band checker to be sure-both on men and women.

Now let me tell you about my wife's diamond and ruby right hander&#8230;&#8230;.mercy me, I'm a doting husband. But for all the money in the world she'd not replace her small diamond wedding/engagement ring. Nor would I remove/replace my simple gold band.

I would also like to add that I will have and wear one of those right handed rings if my father passes before I do. *(Not one like my wife wears)

And surely hoop earrings on men are more trad than diamond studs.

Allen


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Plain gold wedding band which I take off as soon as I go to do anything outside of office work with my hands. I can not even play my instrument with the band on as I learned sans band.
> 
> I am a little paranoid about rings; when I was a teen I witnessed someone vault out of a pick up truck bed after unloading fire wood. He used the bed wall to pivot off of and his wedding ring became entangled in the edge of the bed, between the bed wall and an insert bed liner. The gentleman sailed over to the ground but rather graphically left his finger behind. The scene has stuck with me.


I have heard tell of two other persons who lost their appendages that way. One, a p.e. teacher at my sons' former school who got her ring stuck in a basketball hoop while attempting to recover a stuck ball; the other a cowboy who had some fencing catch his ring while he was rounding up cattle. Fortunately, I witnessed neither event.

I heard the second story from a former boss (and former cowboy) who absolutely refused to wear a ring for that reason.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*"What else can he be, he's gotta be free, he's gotta be... " ???*



Allen said:


> ".....a chronic band checker to be sure-BOTH on men and women."


 They call him "Pendulum"


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

jamgood said:


> They call him "Pendulum"


Alright, JG! You sure know how to hurt a man. I don't think I like being on the recieving end of your "wit", which when aimed at me is not humerous at all.

Happily married and devoted to one women, my wife.

Allen


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Allen said:


> And surely hoop earrings on men are more trad than diamond studs.


Pirates seem to agree that hoops are more trad. If you're a pirate you may also wear as many signet rings as you can plunder. The significance to you lies in the story of the plunder. A tale on every finger matey. Arrrrrrrr.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Plural Marriage*



Allen said:


> Alright, JG! You sure know how to hurt a man. I don't think I like being on the recieving end of your "wit", which when aimed at me is not humerous at all.
> 
> Happily married and devoted to one women, my wife.
> 
> Allen


Nice use of the word "women", which is plural, by the way...

Even though the state of Utah has cracked down on bigamy with astonishing vigor, we seem to still be a magnet for that sort of thing out here. If you really are "devoted to one women", you really ought to come visit some time...

My wedding ring used to sit on a shelf above the toilet whenever I showered. One of my kids accidentally flushed it, and I haven't owned one since. You'd think I'd get more attention from flirtatious women without it, but I guess I don't drive an expensive enough car for that. My one and only has nothinggggg to worry about.

Okay, okay, it's probably more to do with my weight problem than I care to admit...

Anyway, joking aside, you gents are always welcome out here in Salt Lake City. Don't have a spare bedroom, but I'd always be glad to show you the sights.

Best skiing in the world, due to meterologial phenomena that have been studied and well doccumented. Very rarely do we get hit with Sierra Cement or the Colorado Concrete that can so easily ruin a ski vacation. We also have more golf courses than any other city in the U.S., the largest man made excavation in the world, and of course, Nordstrom's worst performing store (according to their own internal data). 

If you ever get the invite to one of those swanky medical conventions that seem to pass through here every couple of days, Allen, be sure to look me up. Be glad to drive you around.


----------



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

dpihl said:


> My wedding ring used to sit on a shelf above the toilet whenever I showered. One of my kids accidentally flushed it, and I haven't owned one since.


Ahhh...the ol' "one of my kids flushed it down the toilet excuse", eh, Mr. Pihl? We're onto you, you charlatan...


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*Wedding Ring*

I have to admit I haven't worn my wedding ring for a couple of years. It's because I put on 50 pounds and my finger got so fat that it was cutting off the circulation, especially in the summer when your fingers swell up anyway because of the heat.

I've been working on weight loss for the past several months. One goal is to get back to where I can wear my wedding ring again. Though I'm running 4-5 times a week and feel better, the weight is coming off very slowly. Tried to see if my ring would fit a couple of weeks ago. Still won't go on, so I've got a ways to go.

Yeah, I know, I could go to a jeweler and get it re-sized, but I'd rather do it this way if I can. Gives me a tangible result of my efforts, hopefully.

My wife knows I won't stray, so she really doesn't care if I wear the ring or not. She'd probably be happier if I lost the 50 pounds, though!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

dpihl said:


> Nice use of the word "women", which is plural, by the way...
> 
> Even though the state of Utah has cracked down on bigamy with astonishing vigor, we seem to still be a magnet for that sort of thing out here. If you really are "devoted to one women", you really ought to come visit some time...
> 
> If you ever get the invite to one of those swanky medical conventions that seem to pass through here every couple of days, Allen, be sure to look me up. Be glad to drive you around.


What a gas! I wonder what Freud would say?

Thanks for the invitation. I know of at least one winter vacation conference, I'll be sure to let you know&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(mental note to self-before calling David, must ascertain if he drives as frantic as he types)

Allen


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I hate to tell you this, but in addition to any weight issues we may have, knuckles get larger with age. Go see your manufacturing jeweller.



Beresford said:


> I have to admit I haven't worn my wedding ring for a couple of years. It's because I put on 50 pounds and my finger got so fat that it was cutting off the circulation, especially in the summer when your fingers swell up anyway because of the heat.
> 
> I've been working on weight loss for the past several months. One goal is to get back to where I can wear my wedding ring again. Though I'm running 4-5 times a week and feel better, the weight is coming off very slowly. Tried to see if my ring would fit a couple of weeks ago. Still won't go on, so I've got a ways to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Perfect Driving Record After 6 Years With Alta Shuttle*



R Rackley Adams said:


> Ahhh...the ol' "one of my kids flushed it down the toilet excuse", eh, Mr. Pihl? We're onto you, you charlatan...


Who, me? :icon_saint7kg:

I knew I should have stuck with the fat fingers excuse... :icon_headagainstwal

The truth is that I was trying to loose enough weight to start wearing it again, but the kids really _did_ flush it, so now I'll never know if I've reached that goal.

Looks like I'll have to settle for those old cords with the ducks embroidered on them.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Allen said:


> Alright, JG! You sure know how to hurt a man. I don't think I like being on the recieving end of your "wit", which when aimed at me is not humerous at all.
> 
> Happily married and devoted to one women, my wife.
> 
> Allen


I apologize. You are justified in chastising jamgood. Presumptuous and impertinent on my part. Insensitive. There shall be no more attempts at humor or "wit" by jamgood on Allen's posts or threads. I should limit such banter to real world acquaintances who'll retort amiably. Farewell.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Would you...*

wear 2 rings on your hand, i.e. a signet ring on the pinky and a wedding band on the wedding finger?

Prince Michael does that.

Also, I know some European and US guys wear 2 rings on the wedding finger (a signet one and a thin wedding band).

English guys wear a signet and wedding band on the pinky (not only Prince Charles).

As I know the custom to wear the signet on the left hand came form the Middle Ages. One never wrote with his left hand (sign of the devil), and no ink should be showing on the hand, so you stamped the seal with left hand (the ring would be facing slightly sideways).

Andrey


----------



## charphar (Nov 13, 2006)

I've worn four rings in my entire life...and three of the four were given to me by the lovely and gracious "Mrs. Charphar".

The first (and the only one not associated with my bride) was the _de rigueur _high school class ring, worn and discarded after heading off to college.

The second was my Sigma Chi ring that she gave me as a gift the Christmas before we married.

The third was my plain gold wedding band that she gave me at our wedding, natch.

And the fourth was a class signet ring from my master's degree (at seminary, no less!).

I have alternated the Sigma Chi and class rings on the right ring finger. And until six months ago, the plain gold band was NEVER off my left ring finger. That is, until, after having LOST 50 pounds, I was swimming laps at the Y and noticed something gold and shiny sinking away to the pool bottom...haven't been able to keep it on since. Need to either get it replaced or re-sized...

If it's not gaudy or ostentatious (and I guess those are in the eye of the beholder) and it has certain sentimental value, go ahead and wear it, I say...


----------



## tel star (Jul 26, 2006)

Over here the signet ring, as displayed by Royalty, is worn on the little finger of the left hand. Those without a fitting 'crest' wear it plain. Initials would seem gauche. It's rather like blazer buttons - you only wear approprately decorated ones if you're entitiled to, otherwise less is more.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

Sometimes I wear two wedding bands. We each have one from our wedding here and one from the ceremony in her home country. The bands are rather thin, and sometimes I will wear them both at the same time. Lately I have been wearing neither though.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

charphar said:


> The second was my Sigma Chi ring that she gave me as a gift the Christmas before we married.
> 
> The third was my plain gold wedding band that she gave me at our wedding, natch.


I wear two, a wedding band on the left and a *Pi Kappa Alpha* signet style ring on the right. Pike's official ring looks too much like a class ring and would be too gaudy for work, plus I have small hands and the signet looks better on than the larger class ring style.

So, we have a Sigma Chi, just discovered an SAE, your's truly is a Pike, and there is at least one Kappa Sig floating around the board here. Sort of the big names in the IFC all in one place.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

OldSkoolFrat said:


> So, we have a Sigma Chi, just discovered an SAE, your's truly is a Pike, and there is at least one Kappa Sig floating around the board here. Sort of the big names in the IFC all in one place.


We had a "Which Fraternity" thread floating about a few months ago. I think we had someone from just about every recognized fraternal organization.

JB


----------



## charphar (Nov 13, 2006)

charphar said:


> I have alternated the Sigma Chi and class rings on the right ring finger. And until six months ago, the plain gold band was NEVER off my left ring finger. That is, until, after having LOST 50 pounds, I was swimming laps at the Y and noticed something gold and shiny sinking away to the pool bottom...haven't been able to keep it on since. Need to either get it replaced or re-sized...


BTW, now at the 84 pounds lost mark, I can't wear any of the three rings!:icon_smile:


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

It would of course depend on what the ring was for. An old one from the family? A good school?

Or not...


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

charphar said:


> BTW, now at the 84 pounds lost mark, I can't wear any of the three rings!:icon_smile:


Take them to any jewlery store that manufactures their own items, they can size them down for you. The place I used is in Dunwoody. They have moved locations, I will try and find them for you if you like.

Congrats on the weight lost.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Another question ...*

but probably more to European guys - does anybody wear family rings with stones - onyx and such like?

What does the stone mean/signify?

This is a tradition popular in Europe (France, Italy, Holland) but I also know several US guys (both bankers) who wear gold rings with black stones.

Andrey


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Mine is a heliotrope (a.k.a. bloodstone). It belonged originally to my great-grandfather, but then he was born in England and probably had it made there.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Gold rings with black stones, sounds like my Dad and Uncle's West Point rings. Are they large and gaudy beyond beleif? Could they possibly be used as a knuckle-duster? If so, they are probably rings from the Point. I know a few ex-Army guys who got their MBAs and are now Wall Street bankers...my father and uncle, alas, are not amoung thier ranks.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

jamgood said:


> My ancestor Harold, Godwyne's son, was unfairly defeated by that [email protected][email protected] Billy of Normandy at the Battle of Hastings in 1066. Thus denying Hal and his descendent, yours truly, the Kingdom. Therefore, I wear a Prince Of Wales three plume crest, inside a circle with diagonal line, signet ring. Nifty for sealing letters and when you can't find a thimble. Dang that Charlie!
> 
> You'd be bitter too!


I like your thinking! My name, Rip, is an anglicization of Rhys ap; my surname, Griffith, is likewise derived from Gruffydd, my namesake was Rhys ap Gruffydd, Lord Rhys of Deheubarth (South Wales)
_"Rhys ap Gruffydd (1132-28 April 1197) was the ruler of the kingdom of Deheubarth in south Wales. He is commonly known as The Lord Rhys, in Welsh Yr Arglwydd Rhys, but this title may not have been used in his lifetime.[1] He usually used the title "Prince of Deheubarth" or "Prince of South Wales", but two documents have been preserved in which he uses the title "Prince of Wales" or "Prince of the Welsh".[2] Rhys was one of the most successful and powerful Welsh princes, and after the death of Owain Gwynedd of Gwynedd in 1170 was the dominant power in Wales.

Rhys's grandfather, Rhys ap Tewdwr, was king of Deheubarth, and was killed in 1093 while resisting Norman encroachment. Following his death, most of Deheubarth was taken over by the Normans. Rhys's father, Gruffydd ap Rhys, was eventually able to become ruler of a small portion, and more territory was won back by Rhys's older brothers after Gruffydd's death. Rhys became ruler of Deheubarth in 1155. He was forced to submit to King Henry II of England in 1158. Henry invaded Deheubarth in 1163, stripped Rhys of all his lands and took him prisoner. A few weeks later he was released and given back a small part of his holdings. Rhys made an alliance with Owain Gwynedd and after the failure of another invasion of Wales by Henry in 1165 was able to win back most of his lands." Wikipedia_ To the point, I wear the Tewdwr lion with three ravens on my ring.


----------



## Markh58 (Jan 21, 2005)

My daily wear is a simple thin gold watch w/leather strap, wedding ring, gold family crest ring. Have received many positive comments on the crest ring. Simple and understated. My wife bought me a gold men's bracelet but never wore it too much bling for my taste. Same w/cuff links.


----------



## Vate68 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dear fellow members,

Allow me to introduce myself and afterwards to enter the discussion on signet rings.

I am a 53 y.o. Brazilian, B.Sc. on Engineering and a Lawyer, but presently I am the owner of a magazine on wine.

When I was a teenager, my father told me that we had an ancestor who was a local viscount - or a _coffee baron_, as some people derogatively called those who made fortunes during the mid-19th century with coffee. This man, the _visconde de Guaratinguetá_, was at his time the richest individual in Brazil, with something close to 1% of our - then - circulating medium.

This finding prompted me to engage in a genealogical research that consumed 30 years and that I have just finished. Parts of it may be seen in one of my blogs - https://genealogiaantiga.blogspot.com. Yes, I know, it is in Portuguese, but those of you who may read Spanish may understand a good part of it.

This research showed me that - and it may _not_ be a surprise for many here - _we are all related_. French researchers say that Charlemagne is a common ancestor to 99 % of all French-born individuals, and perhaps of 90% of all Western peoples. Yes, Virginia, you _do_ have a noble ancestor. (Actually, hundreds.)

Paulistas - people born in São Paulo State of Brazil - are quite proud of their roots, and _paulistanos_ - those born in São Paulo, our state's Capital - even more so. It is something like the Founding Fathers of Boston, but not in a WASP way, more as Brahmins or Sloane Rangers. We call ourselves _quatrocentões_, meaning that our ancestors arrived here more than 400 years ago.

Someone here said that a coat of arms was an individual's, and not a family's, right. Yes and no. In Brazil it was true, for our titles were not inheritable. Being as I am a great-great-grandson and g-g-g-grandson of the _visconde_, as well as one of the last descendants to use his surname, I paid him a tribute and had a signet ring made with his arms.

I wear my ring in the left-hand pinky, along with my wedding band, which usually is worn just as in America, that is, in the ring finger. The arms are pointed in my direction because I am married (I read about this in an interesting French book called B.C.B.G. - bon chic bon genre, by Thierry Mantoux.) I know that some French use the arms pointing down, that is, towards the palm of the hand, after marriage, but I think this is too affected for me.

Prince Charles - not a bad reference, i.m.h.o. - wears his ring the same way, together with the wedding band, but I am not sure if he wore the arms pointing to the fingertips before marriage or during his divorce. Does someone here knows?

What I think is flashy and a non-U attitude is to wear the signet in the pinky and the wedding band in the ring finger (too Ringo Starr!), but some French nobles, like the owner of Château Angelus, Hubert de Boüard, has this practice:

If not to be worn together, I think you have to keep the wedding band in the same finger and use the signet in the right hand pinky. (It IS cumbersome for shaking hands, though.)

As for the Americans traditional rings - College, Army, etc. - they are very telling for non-Americans when you travel abroad: _yes, that fellow with the big square ring, the American over there_.

I have read many, many etiquette books and they say that a gentleman is not supposed to wear metal other than a wedding band and a watch. (OK, cufflinks.) I try to keep a comfortable middle ground.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

A very nice and informative post, Vate68--thank you! :icon_smile:


----------



## J Simulcik (Oct 11, 2008)

Vate68 said:


> As for the Americans traditional rings - College, Army, etc. - they are very telling, for non-Americans, when you travel abroad: _yes, that fellow with the big square ring, the American over there_.


I'm certain I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

J Simulcik said:


> I'm certain I have no idea what you mean.


I guess my MBA ring will be just fine in Europe - it's way smaller than those...


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Newly skinny Atlanta residents: I cannot possibly recommend Iroff and Sons Jewelers at Perimeter Mall as well as in Alpharetta. They'll do a phenomenal job resizing your ring. I have no affiliation with them other than my wife and I having bought our wedding and engagement rings there and being nothing but consistently impressed with their work.

Congratulations to all on your self-improvement.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I wear a plain platinum wedding band on my left ring finger, and have worn a yellow gold signet on my right ring finger for many, many years. I've always felt wearing the signet on either pinky would be too much of an affectation IMHO...but that's just me.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

I wear my family seal ring and wedding band on the same (little) finger of the left hand - less intrusive.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

I wear my 4mm plain platinum wedding band on my left ring finger, a stainless steel watch on left wrist, and an 18k gold signet ring with my family crest hand engraved. Mixing metals (platinum on one hand and gold on the other) ok??

Red


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Matching metals seems to be personal preference. Some find it overly fastidious; others think it's a must. I don't bother to match my metals.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Any sort of signet ring is not my cup of tea at all. If I had graduated from one of our nation's military academies I would be proud to wear a class ring but in general I don't wear jewelry other than my wedding ring. As much as I love watches as objects, I wear my own less than half the time.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

djl said:


> Agreed. Wearing a signet ring on one's pinky in Charleston will lead to constantly explaining that you are not in fact on vacation from New Jersey, where you are an executive at a waste management company.


That is just hysterical!!


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*RING-a-ding-ding*

I wear a gold pinky art deco signet ring with my intials & have for 30 years+!
PS Whatever RINGS your chimes!


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

My college class ring (which is rarely worn any more) is frequently mistaken for a family crest sort of ring. I did not get a Traditional ring w/the central stone, etc. Rather than a family crest on the top/crown of the ring it has the seal of the school I graduated from. I like the style better.


----------



## cge (Sep 12, 2009)

I've worn my signet ring, which has a somewhat complex and controversial heritage, since I was five or so; my wearing it at the time at political significance within the family. I believe it's smaller than most rings being discussed here, and is very inobtrusive.

More importantly, my not wearing it would be noticed by a number of people, and would be taken to have meaning. While I don't dislike the style, or dislike wearing it, my opinions on such things are of relatively little importance.

As many etiquette manuals will suggest, an excellent criterion as to the acceptability of men's rings and other jewellery lies in whether the item is purely decorative. By this method, wedding rings are acceptable, but signet rings are only acceptable if they have some significance beyond just being jewellery.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

@jph71
My school ring sounds similar to yours, although I wear mine every day, unless hunting, etc. When I graduated, all that was available was the ubiquitous class ring, which I eschewed. I found this vintage one on ebay over 15 yrs later, what a find for a college of 1600 students (in '83 when I graduated). I love the greek key around the enamel symbol.

Sorry for the horrible cellphone pic.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Harris said:


> familyman, I'm curious: why is a wedding band not "gaudy"? It is, after all, jewelry, right? I know men who don't wear one because they think a plain band is ugly if not downright "gaudy." So, why do you stick with it?


It is gaudy. The wedding ring is a base custom that trickled up.


----------

